# Abdominal scar revision



## Tammy Hale

Hello. We have a patient who had exploratory lap, lysis of bowel adhesions, excision of colocutaneous fistula, primary repair of colon, and abdominal scar revision. 

So far I  have found 44180 for lysis of bowel adhesions and 44640 for excision of fistula. 

I cannot find any code for abdominal scar revision. Can anyone help? 

Thank you. Tammy


----------



## diane1217

Scar revisions are addressed in the CPT book under guidelines for codes 13100-13153...complex repairs, select the appropriate coe for the site and size.  Abdominal scar revision would fall under "repair, complex, trunk...".


----------



## Tammy Hale

*Thank you.*

Thank you for the help with scar revision! Have a great day.

Tammy


----------

